# Kahn Design Adds Wide Track Treatment to Latest Audi Q7 3.0 TDI S-line



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

UK-based Kahn Design has built a healthy track record of building bespoke automobiles like this Glacier White Audi Q7 3.0 TDI S-line, pairing a tailored interior with an aftermarket body kit and Kahn’s own handsome wheel designs. Check out photos, press copy and a link to more information after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------

